# NMDA antagonists, glutamate release inhibitors, ect. --- ( other than Memantine ) !!



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

*( im creating this list on Wikipedia now, unsure whether this unfinished one should remain available here, ???? )*

i wanted to make a list of all NMDA antagonists currently availiable, for the benefit of those seeking attenuation of Glutamatergic signaling at said receptor. -

I know there is a list on Wikipedia, however it is not of much help. I think it would be most beneficial, to list the compounds which are most likely to be of benefit for use in OCD/Depression/SA/tolerance prevention/ect., and also include the other mechanisms of action which said compounds may have. In the title of the post, I referred to NMDA antagonists, but I also think it would be good to include Glutamate reuptake enhancers, some select glutamate release inhibitors, and well, anything that can potentially lower glutamatergic transmission, in a way which could be of benefit [ without other overlapping negative mechanisms of action of the drug, for example , - various unselective anticonvulsants i.e. Carbamazepine ].

Contributions are greatly appreciated, as I have long desired to create an accessible and beneficial list of agents to lower Glutamatergic transmission -- many people want to lower their glutamate activity, but are incapable of finding the resources / correct meds,,, - which explains my motive for creating this list, so that those various individuals can be led in the right direction.

*note***- as you may see, the mechanisms/binding profiles are missing or incorrect/putative, for some compounds. if you can help , please do so , and I can fill in the missing voids. *This list would probably be better suited to be a collaborative project on Wikipedia, but starting here to gain contributions sounds like a good idea to me -

ya -- starting with the obvious ones :

-Memantine = alpha-7 nAChR, NMDA and 5-HT3 antagonist, D2 agonist
-Amantadine = 
-Ketamine= 
-Dextromethorphan (DXM) =
-Dextrorphan= (DXM's active metabolite)
-PCP

*Endegenous/Mineral/Vitamins ~~ *

-Magnesium
-Zinc
-Kynurenic acid ***
-Agmatine

* shady/unverified ones*

-Acamprosate = 
-Tramadol = Norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor, Serotonin releaser, alpha-7(5) Nicotinic antagonist, Muscarinic M1/M3/M5 antagonist, 5-HT2C antagonist, mu- Opioid agonist -( through active metabolite, O-desmethyltramadol )
-Methadone
-Huperzine A = Acetylcholinesterase inhibititor, NMDA Antagonist
-Carvedilol = alpha/beta-blocker, http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7916141
-Procyclidine = 
-Orphenadrine = 
-Indantadol --- in clinical trials, ~ 
-Hodgkinsine - 
-Psychotridine
-Rhynchophylline - [ Uncaria tomentosa also has compounds that are 5-HT2A antagonists ]

*Glutamate release inhibitors : =*

- ( Various Sodium [Na+] and Calcium [Ca2+] channel blockers)
- Riluzole
- Lamotrigine
- Carbamazapine, .....ect, ..... [ __________ ] 
- *Bromocriptine*

*Glutamate reuptake enhancers : = *

- Ceftriaxone http://www.jbc.org/content/283/19/13116.short

---*** Kynurenic acid ~~~ i just noted this cuz i think its really important, and deserves alot of research http://www.nature.com/npp/journal/v30/n4/full/1300583a.html

Fin - too tired to complete this post, Anyone's help and contribution would be greatly appreciated, cuz I have alot of personal motivation for making this list, for a long time i thought Memantine and DXM were my only options.....such= not true. yay


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Apart from memantine, I think acamprosate looks pretty cool. Probably would be my second choice for tolerance and stuff.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

*Acamprosate - it is amazing. thank you CrayzyMed*



euphoria said:


> Apart from memantine, I think acamprosate looks pretty cool. Probably would be my second choice for tolerance and stuff.


You know, my life has significantly changed, from about a 20 [ on a 1-100 scale ] to about a 60-85. Every aspect of it, has changed. This change started occuring, when I started taking Acamprosate. I was afraid of taking it because, if i took 2 pills, it would equal 666 milligrams of Acamprosate.........

Im taking Parnate, Memantine, Ropi occaisionally, .5-1mg Klonopin, 25mg Tramadol, 0-30mgs Dex every day ...................... nothing was working, at ALL. All hope was lost..... then the Acamprosate came in the mail. So i ate it. Day 2: ate another pill of 333 Acamprosate...... = mild anxiety reduction, reduced OCD, a kinda Smoooooothhhhissh feeling, like life is just plain less stressfull, like life isn't gonna just crush me into pieces any second.

on that same night, I took 20mgs MEmantine, ( went straight from 10mgs) .....and noticed no negative effects. Only increased mood, decreased Social Anxiety ..... Then next day, another 20mgs Memantine, = brain fog. But, still, the Acamprosate + Klonopin + Trihexyphenidyl like made the whole MEmantine Brain Fog thing SO much eaiser. seriously.

One major point i must make........................------ my Chronic pain/Fibromyalgia, which is Moderate to Severe in intensity, has been part of me ever since about 3 years ago. Thats part of the reason why i used to Go running every day, otherwise my Pain and RLS would get so bad, i would feel almost suicidal --- I am not exaggerating one bit, = complete truth. ----

The Acamprosate ( 333-1666 mg / daily ) has done the following :

*Totally freaking changed the direction and tone of my life,[[ from a Flatline, hopeless everyday existence, with no desire to get out of bed, ]]......... to now, when Every day, I wake up with just a little bit of hope.....that the day is not going to suck like the last ~1,460 of them - _[ note: i did have occaisional good days, like probably 15-20 of them, during the course of those 3 or 4 years or something , it wasn't all bad ] ._

*Made my crazy medication regimen WORK [it was just plain not working, before Acamprosate ]

*Made Amphetamine Work again. And I only take ~ 12.5-15 mg Memantine/day. ---- my Amphetamine has NOT worked, since April, when i think i just got completely tolerant to it.

* Reduced my Depression SIGNIFICANTLY.......i think, this is a result of a Beneficial combination of the Acamprosate + Memantine's effects.

------- My official evaluation of Acamprosate, is that it feels like a weak Benzo, with Weird but significant reduction in Fibromyalgia/chronic pain, + extremely small, almost unnoticable, memory impairment.

So, by itself, i don't know how much it would help anything. What I do know, is that is Dramatically potentiates EVERY single one of my medications, and makes them work again ----- Amphetamine, Caffeine, Klonopin, Tramadol,

!!!!!! - Acamprosate is similiar to Gabapentin + weak Benzo, [ By itself ]. But combined with all my other meds, I am now actually starting to recover, and have made significant progress.

Its freaking awesome. My OCD told me for months, that Acamprosate was the wrong option, that it wouldn't work. Lol......OCD was wrong, for the, infinitiv time. Thank you CrayzyMed, for changing my life.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

No problem man, i'm glad i could be of help, glutamate antagonism is the key for tolerance and your not the only one that found the combo of memantine and acamprosate highly effective, i'm very happy to hear your results .


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm thinking of adding acamprosate to my regime myself to counteract the anxiety i get from amp and potentiate the anti tolerance effect, seems like acamprosate is even able to reverse tolerance.

mglur5 antagonism is interesting, even tough acamprosate hits the receptor indirectly.


----------



## tolerant (Jan 28, 2014)

Can I please ask where I can get acamprosate?


----------

